# HELP Can't Uninstall Cold Turkey (Windows 10)



## lameage (Mar 31, 2016)

Last month, I downloaded Cold Turkey ( http://getcoldturkey.com/ ) to put an end to my procrastination, and *it didn't work.* The purpose of the program is to block distracting websites, so one can complete their work. So I gave it a list of websites to block and set the timer for 3 hours. None of the websites were actually blocked. Well, the timer is still ticking; it won't end now or ever. Because of this, I can't uninstall the program; *it'll tell me that I cannot uninstall* while the timer is still counting. Additionally, their website states to add 5 days to the timer every time an uninstallation is attempted.

I've looked through many forums on how to uninstall this program, and nothing has worked. Most of them have the same set of instructions, and there is usually a step that I just can't follow because the options just don't appear. For example, in these instructions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/solved-how-can-i-totally-get-rid-of-cold-turkey-624634.html ,specifically comment #9, Cold Turkey does not appear in the startup tab of msconfig. That continues to happen; *I have to skip steps because many of the instructions aren't visible/ applicable to Windows 10.*

I just want this program gone- it's garbage and my Webroot SecureAnywhere has marked it as a threat, but not even that can remove the file. *The program has hidden itself nearly everywhere. It's difficult to get rid of on purpose.*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run Windows System Restore - choose a restore point prior to installing the app -
START | type *rstrui*

https://www.sysnative.com/forums/wi...ore-your-system-windows-10-8-1-8-7-vista.html

If you really want to block a website, add it to the HOSTS file - *C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts*

Start by adding Cold Turkey!


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
 Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host

127.0.0.1     getcoldturkey.com/
[/FONT]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

